# ISP Config korrektes Login redirect auf Login



## capono (28. Dez. 2017)

Hallo,
nach einem Update von 3.0.5 auf 3.1.9 funktioniert der Login auf der Weboberfläche nicht mehr. Bei korrekt eingegebener Benutzerkennung leitet es auf den Login weiter, als wäre nie etwas eingegeben worden. Wenn es falsch eingegeben wurde, kommt "Benutzername oder Passwort ist falsch."

Gleichzeitig kam öfters "too many mysql connections" auf dem Server. (Was unter anderem der Grund für das Update war. Ich dachte es könnte was durch die Sicherheitslücke passiert sein). Bei einem show processlist sind es jetzt ca 90 Prozesse "Sleep" vom User ispconfig.
Ein neuconfigurieren über "php install" hat auch nichts gebracht.

Kann mir wer weiterhelfen? 

Danke! =)


----------



## Till (28. Dez. 2017)

Cookies und cache im Browser löschen.


----------



## capono (28. Dez. 2017)

Danke, hat nicht funktioniert im Chrome. Dafür im Internet Explorer.
Hast du eine Idee, was ich mit den Sleep-Querys mache? Wo kommen die her?


----------



## Till (28. Dez. 2017)

Das werden verbindungen vom mailsystem sein. setze einfach die concurrent connections hoch.


----------



## capono (28. Dez. 2017)

Weshalb benötigt ispconfig 90+ MySQL Sleep Querys für Mail, wenn am Tag über das System vllt. 50 Mails versendet werden?

Das klingt sehr merkwürdig. Kann ich rausfinden, was das genau ist oder wie schau ich nach, woher das Mailaufkommen kommt?


----------



## Till (28. Dez. 2017)

ISPConfig benötgt da keine sleep queries hatte ich doch oben beschrieben, der Name des MySQL Users ist 'ispconfig' und nicht die Software ISPConfig. Das Mailsystem Deines Servers besteht aus Postfx, dovecot und amavis und 90 sleep queries sind nicht ungewöhnlich für ein sql basiertes mail setup. Du kannst natürlich den Postfix, dovecot und Amavis Quelltest durchsehen und Dir anschauen warum wann welche quries aufgebaut werden.


----------

